# Arnault: Elliot indispettito da voci. Rosso bilancio compatibile.



## admin (2 Luglio 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 2 luglio, le voci su Arnault hanno indispettivo il fondo Elliott. Il nuovo passivo da 100 mln di euro viene ritenuto compatibile con la gestione del club rossonero. Per ora il fondo proprietario del Milan, per il futuro, sonda il mercato tedesco e olandese. Resta l'ombra lunga e nervosa di Rangnick su Pioli. Così come quella discreta di Allegri, cercato anche dal PSG se Tuchel fallirà in Champions.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 2 luglio, le voci su Arnault hanno indispettivo il fondo Elliott. Il nuovo passivo da 100 mln di euro viene ritenuto compatibile con la gestione del club rossonero. Per ora il fondo proprietario del Milan, per il futuro, sonda il mercato tedesco e olandese. Resta l'ombra lunga e nervosa di Rangnick su Pioli. Così come quella discreta di Allegri, cercato anche dal PSG se Tuchel fallirà in Champions.



Andrebbero lasciati soli.
Fiducia zero, fastidio tanto.


----------



## edoardo (2 Luglio 2020)

Elliott imdispettito.......noi invece siamo incaxxati!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 2 luglio, le voci su Arnault hanno indispettivo il fondo Elliott. Il nuovo passivo da 100 mln di euro viene ritenuto compatibile con la gestione del club rossonero. Per ora il fondo proprietario del Milan, per il futuro, sonda il mercato tedesco e olandese. Resta l'ombra lunga e nervosa di Rangnick su Pioli. Così come quella discreta di Allegri, cercato anche dal PSG se Tuchel fallirà in Champions.



Non ho capito.. le voci su Arnault hanno indispettito Elliot in che senso ? chi venderebbe ad Arnault ? Elliot. E come fa ad essere indispettita da una cosa che fanno loro ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito.. le voci su Arnault hanno indispettito Elliot in che senso ? chi venderebbe ad Arnault ? Elliot. E come fa ad essere indispettita da una cosa che fanno loro ?



Beh, É ovvio, la voce é priva di qualunque fondamento, Elliot vuole,ricostruire il Milan con un progetto a lungo termine e non ha alcun piacere di voci che destabilizzino l’ambiente.

Questo indipendentemente dalla considerazione su Elliot, era per spiegare perché é “indispettito”.

Se tu stessi progettando una famiglia con tua moglie non saresti indispettito dalle voci riguardo al fatto che si vocifera di un futuro matrimonio tra tua moglie e un ricchissimo mandingo? Anche perché la moglie, magari da credito a queste voci e ti dice.... aspetta bello, prima di partire con figliolanza e mutui, fammi vedere un pó se magari un domani.... risulteranno vere..l


----------



## Julian4674 (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, É ovvio, la voce é priva di qualunque fondamento, Elliot vuole,ricostruire il Milan con un progetto a lungo termine e non ha alcun piacere di voci che destabilizzino l’ambiente.
> 
> Questo indipendentemente dalla considerazione su Elliot, era per spiegare perché é “indispettito”.
> 
> Se tu stessi progettando una famiglia con tua moglie non saresti indispettito dalle voci riguardo al fatto che si vocifera di un futuro matrimonio tra tua moglie e un ricchissimo mandingo? Anche perché la moglie, magari da credito a queste voci e ti dice.... aspetta bello, prima di partire con figliolanza e mutui, fammi vedere un pó se magari un domani.... risulteranno vere..l



la prova che la notizia sia purtroppo priva di ogni fondamento è data dal fatto che ieri sera 7gold ha sostenuto con forza la cosa. Hanno dato anche una rosa dei possibili allenatori: 1 scelta allegri, a seguire gasperini e dulcis in fundo peppone guardiola.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 2 luglio, le voci su Arnault hanno indispettivo il fondo Elliott. Il nuovo passivo da 100 mln di euro viene ritenuto compatibile con la gestione del club rossonero. Per ora il fondo proprietario del Milan, per il futuro, sonda il mercato tedesco e olandese. Resta l'ombra lunga e nervosa di Rangnick su Pioli. Così come quella discreta di Allegri, cercato anche dal PSG se Tuchel fallirà in Champions.



E noi ogni volta per 5 minuti sogniamo..


----------



## wildfrank (2 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito.. le voci su Arnault hanno indispettito Elliot in che senso ? chi venderebbe ad Arnault ? Elliot. E come fa ad essere indispettita da una cosa che fanno loro ?



Forse nel senso che non voleva che trapelasse nulla....? Non so....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Elliot vuole ricostruire il Milan



Visto che non ha intenzione di mettere un solo solitario euro in sponsorizzazioni, è più corretto dire che “Elliott vuole guardare il Milan mentre rinasce per rigenerazione spontanea”.

Tra parentesi, come ha fatto notare più volte [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], nel settore giovanile si potrebbe investire massicciamente, non essendo quelle spese sotto la morsa dell’FPF. Eppure nessuno sta vedendo investimenti importanti in quel settore. Dove sono gli investimenti per i migliori allenatori dei settori giovanili e i migliori under 17 del globo?


----------



## sipno (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, É ovvio, la voce é priva di qualunque fondamento, Elliot vuole,ricostruire il Milan con un progetto a lungo termine e non ha alcun piacere di voci che destabilizzino l’ambiente.
> 
> Questo indipendentemente dalla considerazione su Elliot, era per spiegare perché é “indispettito”.
> 
> Se tu stessi progettando una famiglia con tua moglie non saresti indispettito dalle voci riguardo al fatto che si vocifera di un futuro matrimonio tra tua moglie e un ricchissimo mandingo? Anche perché la moglie, magari da credito a queste voci e ti dice.... aspetta bello, prima di partire con figliolanza e mutui, fammi vedere un pó se magari un domani.... risulteranno vere..l



Finalmente un utente dotato di buon senso...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Visto che non ha intenzione di mettere un solo solitario euro in sponsorizzazioni, è più corretto dire che “Elliott vuole guardare il Milan mentre rinasce per rigenerazione spontanea”.
> 
> Tra parentesi, come ha fatto notare più volte [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], nel settore giovanile si potrebbe investire massicciamente, non essendo quelle spese sotto la morsa dell’FPF. Eppure nessuno sta vedendo investimenti importanti in quel settore.



Ripeto, non era un commento su Elliot, ma sul perché Elliot fosse indispettito.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, É ovvio, la voce é priva di qualunque fondamento, Elliot vuole,ricostruire il *Monza* con un progetto a lungo termine e non ha alcun piacere di voci che destabilizzino l’ambiente.
> 
> Questo indipendentemente dalla considerazione su Elliot, era per spiegare perché é “indispettito”.
> 
> Se tu stessi progettando una famiglia con tua moglie non saresti indispettito dalle voci riguardo al fatto che si vocifera di un futuro matrimonio tra tua moglie e un ricchissimo mandingo? Anche perché la moglie, magari da credito a queste voci e ti dice.... aspetta bello, prima di partire con figliolanza e mutui, fammi vedere un pó se magari un domani.... risulteranno vere..l



Edit.


----------



## sipno (2 Luglio 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> la prova che la notizia sia purtroppo priva di ogni fondamento è data dal fatto che ieri sera 7gold ha sostenuto con forza la cosa. Hanno dato anche una rosa dei possibili allenatori: 1 scelta allegri, a seguire gasperini e dulcis in fundo peppone guardiola.



Al di la delle panzanate... anche se dovesse arrivare uno pieno di soldi non partirei mai con un allenatore top (tra i quali non metto Allegri), perchè serve comunque uno capace di costruire un progetto.
Gli allenatori top servono per gestire i campioni, ma prima serve un progetto.

Io partirei comunque da Rangnick come DS ed un suo prescelto come allenatore.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Visto che non ha intenzione di mettere un solo solitario euro in sponsorizzazioni, è più corretto dire che “Elliott vuole guardare il Milan mentre rinasce per rigenerazione spontanea”.
> 
> Tra parentesi, come ha fatto notare più volte [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], nel settore giovanile si potrebbe investire massicciamente, non essendo quelle spese sotto la morsa dell’FPF. Eppure nessuno sta vedendo investimenti importanti in quel settore.



E qui cascano gli asini che sostenevano che Elliot ci ha salvato, e qua e là. ...
Ma al tempo stesso questo mi dà fiducia che non reggera' la società per molto, almeno me lo auguro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non era un commento su Elliot, ma sul perché Elliot fosse indispettito.



Ha poco da essere indispettito, il rabbino. Cominci a trattare il Milan come merita, piuttosto. Tornando al tuo esempio, se uno progetta di sposarsi ma intanto maltratta la sua futura moglie e la manda in giro vestita di stracci può lamentarsi se poi lei sogna il ricchissimo mandingo che la porti via e se circolano queste voci (non riuscendo, gli altri, a spiegarsi perché una bella donna debba stare con un elemento del genere quando meriterebbe di molto meglio)?


----------



## sette (2 Luglio 2020)

Certo che Arnault ha la testa dura: cosa non è chiaro del progetto Milan Monza 0-1 ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E qui cascano gli asini che sostenevano che Elliot ci ha salvato, e qua e là. ...
> Ma al tempo stesso questo mi dà fiducia che non reggera' la società per molto, almeno me lo auguro.



Elliot ci ha salvato...

La barzelletta delle barzellette.

Elliot era coinvolto nel circo cinefake dall’inizio, fu lui a prestare i soldi a Yogurt Li. E secondo voi come mai Elliott ha prestato i soldi ad uno scappato di casa che non aveva manco gli occhi per piangere? Per agevolare Belluccone nella sua operazione di rientro di capitali, per la quale ha usato il Milan. E ovviamente c’era lui dietro visto che Yogurt Li non era in grado di dare al rabbino le garanzie che richiedeva.

Poi è subentrato soltanto per salvaguardare i suoi soldi, visto che se il Milan fosse fallito lui avrebbe perso i 300 milioni di euro prestati. Altroché salvati. L’acquisto del Milan da parte di Elio(tt) è stata semplicemente l’escussione del pegno.

Aggiungo alcuni dati da me riportati tempo fa, quasi un anno



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott controlla il 9% di Telecom Italia.
> 
> Elliott è in guerra con Vivendi per avere il controllo della stessa.
> 
> ...


----------



## sette (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliot ci ha salvato...
> 
> La barzelletta delle barzellette.
> 
> ...



falzooo!!11! è tutta una manovra per vincere la champions league rispettando il FPF con Gabbia Krunic e Bonaventura titolari!!11!!


----------



## davidelynch (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 2 luglio, le voci su Arnault hanno indispettivo il fondo Elliott. Il nuovo passivo da 100 mln di euro viene ritenuto compatibile con la gestione del club rossonero. Per ora il fondo proprietario del Milan, per il futuro, sonda il mercato tedesco e olandese. Resta l'ombra lunga e nervosa di Rangnick su Pioli. Così come quella discreta di Allegri, cercato anche dal PSG se Tuchel fallirà in Champions.



Niente paragonato a quanto siamo indispettiti noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ha poco da essere indispettito, il rabbino. Cominci a trattare il Milan come merita, piuttosto. Tornando al tuo esempio, se uno progetta di sposarsi ma intanto maltratta la sua futura moglie e la manda in giro vestita di stracci può lamentarsi se poi lei sogna il ricchissimo mandingo che la porti via e se circolano queste voci (non riuscendo, gli altri, a spiegarsi perché una bella donna debba stare con un elemento del genere quando meriterebbe di molto meglio)?



Cosí mi metti nello sconforto. Dici che devo comprare qualche vestitino carino a mia moglie?
Ha iniziato a lamentarsi che é stufa dello smartworking e ha bisogno di reincontrarsi con i colleghi del lavoro....
Sará per questo che capisco Elliot ?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cosí mi metti nello sconforto. Dici che devo comprare qualche vestitino carino a mia moglie?
> Ha iniziato a lamentarsi che é stufa dello smartworking e ha bisogno di reincontrarsi con i colleghi del lavoro....
> Sará per questo che capisco Elliot ?



Il problema qui sembra che, non solo il marito mentecatto vuole tenersi una moglie bella senza darsi da fare lavorando sodo, per farla andare a giro vestita decentemente, ma sembra che gli voglia pure mettere le corna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il problema qui sembra che, non solo il marito mentecatto vuole tenersi una moglie bella senza darsi da fare lavorando sodo, per farla andare a giro vestita decentemente, ma sembra che gli voglia pure mettere le corna.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cosí mi metti nello sconforto. Dici che devo comprare qualche vestitino carino a mia moglie?
> Ha iniziato a lamentarsi che é stufa dello smartworking e ha bisogno di reincontrarsi con i colleghi del lavoro....
> Sará per questo che capisco Elliot ?


Deve recincontrarsi coi colleghi? Io valuterei se la superficie del cranio è ancora liscia o presenta eventuali protuberanze.
Scherzi a parte, la tua apologia di Idiott è più commovente ed empatica di quella di Socrate raccontata da Platone.


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Certo che Arnault ha la testa dura: cosa non è chiaro del progetto Milan Monza 0-1 ?



Approvo. Nel migliore dei casi, Arnault sta mettendo pressione ad Elliott che non ha intenzioni serie, nel peggiore è solo l'ennesima presa in giro per fare 2 ascolti. Il piano procede spedito.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, É ovvio, la voce é priva di qualunque fondamento, Elliot vuole,ricostruire il Milan con un progetto a lungo termine e non ha alcun piacere di voci che destabilizzino l’ambiente.
> 
> Questo indipendentemente dalla considerazione su Elliot, era per spiegare perché é “indispettito”.
> 
> Se tu stessi progettando una famiglia con tua moglie non saresti indispettito dalle voci riguardo al fatto che si vocifera di un futuro matrimonio tra tua moglie e un ricchissimo mandingo? Anche perché la moglie, magari da credito a queste voci e ti dice.... aspetta bello, prima di partire con figliolanza e mutui, fammi vedere un pó se magari un domani.... risulteranno vere..l



Progetto? Famiglia?
Ma guarda che elliott ha preso il milan come pegno di una trattativa mai vista nella storia del calcio, più sporca delle feci e con soldi che spuntavano misteriosamente da sotto i tombini.
In base a cosa per come ha avuto il milan e per come lo sta trattando questo elliott meriterebbe rispetto e voci pacate??
Se io non pago l'imu o sbaglio i calcoli sta certo che dopo 5 anni mi vengono a trovare, col milan hanno spostato vagonate di milioni da paradisi fiscali e pretendono pure rispetto???
Il rispetto lo dovremmo pretendere noi altri verso un club storico che è stato usato per sporchi traffici.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Visto che non ha intenzione di mettere un solo solitario euro in sponsorizzazioni, è più corretto dire che “Elliott vuole guardare il Milan mentre rinasce per rigenerazione spontanea”.
> 
> Tra parentesi, come ha fatto notare più volte [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], nel settore giovanile si potrebbe investire massicciamente, non essendo quelle spese sotto la morsa dell’FPF. Eppure nessuno sta vedendo investimenti importanti in quel settore. Dove sono gli investimenti per i migliori allenatori dei settori giovanili e i migliori under 17 del globo?



Lascia stare , domande troppo perspicaci e oneste per meritare risposta.
Molto meglio giocare a football manager.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Progetto? Famiglia?
> Ma guarda che elliott ha preso il milan come pegno di una trattativa mai vista nella storia del calcio, più sporca delle feci e con soldi che spuntavano misteriosamente da sotto i tombini.
> In base a cosa per come ha avuto il milan e per come lo sta trattando questo elliott meriterebbe rispetto e voci pacate??
> Se io non pago l'imu o sbaglio i calcoli sta certo che dopo 5 anni mi vengono a trovare, col milan hanno spostato vagonate di milioni da paradisi fiscali e pretendono pure rispetto???
> Il rispetto lo dovremmo pretendere noi altri verso un club storico che è stato usato per sporchi traffici.



Non è mai successo nella storia del calcio che un club di tale caratura sia stato usato in questo modo. Mi viene da vomitare ogni volta che ci penso.


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è mai successo nella storia del calcio che un club di tale caratura sia stato usato in questo modo. Mi viene da vomitare ogni volta che ci penso.



Almeno Mendes usa il Monaco, Wolverhampton e i suoi club portoghesi, le agenzie sudamericane usano i club brasiliani, in Italia usano le squadre minori. Berlusconi il megalomane non poteva che fare le cose in grande.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Almeno Mendes usa il Monaco, Wolverhampton e i suoi club portoghesi, le agenzie sudamericane usano i club brasiliani, in Italia usano le squadre minori. Berlusconi il megalomane non poteva che fare le cose in grande.



Esatto, il secondo club più prestigioso della storia di questo sport (fino ad oggi, perché se non ci risolleviamo ci supereranno in tanti) trattato come una squadretta di qualche paese delle outskirts del calcio che conta (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/elliott-...el-milan-vt64854-post1906347.html#post1906347 ).

Una roba mai vista ma ha avuto il suo effetto: ora ci sono perfino tifosi che dicono che voler avere un proprietario che ci metta i soldi che si possono mettere da regolamento UEFA è equivalente al volere la fata turchina. Come se, appunto, fossimo una Fiorentina o uno Sporting Lisbona qualunque e i proprietari con competenza e big money da pompare nella squadra spettassero ad altri club e non a noi, e noi ci dovessimo accontentare di un rabbino spilorcio e magari pure ringraziare. Come se fosse normale che la seconda (per nascita, titoli, campioni leggendari avuti in squadra, importanza nella storia del calcio) squadra di Milano abbia un proprietario che in tre anni, dal 2016 al 2019, ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato (non certo solo grazie ad una gestione illuminata ma anche grazie a gran soldoni pompati nel club con gli sponsor), e noi siamo qui con uno che ci obbliga ad autofinanziarci e basta e non mette un euro di suo.

Discorsi da tifosi di Fiorentina, CSKA Mosca, Sporting ecc ecc. 

L’evoluzione predetta da Gangbanglliani nel lontano 2009, infine, c’è stata.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Finalmente un utente dotato di buon senso...



Vi potete dare idealmente la mano, chissà perché


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Visto che non ha intenzione di mettere un solo solitario euro in sponsorizzazioni, è più corretto dire che “Elliott vuole guardare il Milan mentre rinasce per rigenerazione spontanea”.
> 
> Tra parentesi, come ha fatto notare più volte [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], nel settore giovanile si potrebbe investire massicciamente, non essendo quelle spese sotto la morsa dell’FPF. Eppure nessuno sta vedendo investimenti importanti in quel settore. Dove sono gli investimenti per i migliori allenatori dei settori giovanili e i migliori under 17 del globo?



Vinceremo lo scudetto dei conti e dei tagli, sono emozionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, il secondo club più prestigioso della storia di questo sport (fino ad oggi, perché se non ci risolleviamo ci supereranno in tanti) trattato come una squadretta di qualche paese delle outskirts del calcio che conta (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/elliott-...el-milan-vt64854-post1906347.html#post1906347 ).
> 
> Una roba mai vista ma ha avuto il suo effetto: ora ci sono perfino tifosi che dicono che voler avere un proprietario che ci metta i soldi che si possono mettere da regolamento UEFA è equivalente al volere la fata turchina. Come se, appunto, fossimo una Fiorentina o uno Sporting Lisbona qualunque e i proprietari con competenza e big money da pompare nella squadra spettassero ad altri club e non a noi, e noi ci dovessimo accontentare di un rabbino spilorcio e magari pure ringraziare. Come se fosse normale che la seconda (per nascita, titoli, campioni leggendari avuti in squadra, importanza nella storia del calcio) squadra di Milano abbia un proprietario che in tre anni, dal 2016 al 2019, ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato (non certo solo grazie ad una gestione illuminata ma anche grazie a gran soldoni pompati nel club con gli sponsor), e *noi siamo qui con uno che ci obbliga ad autofinanziarci e basta e non mette un euro di suo.
> *
> ...



Ecco, il progetto milan andrebbe chiamato per nome e cognome.
Altro che programmazione, fpf, vincoli, capacità, buona gestione.
La proprietà conta, conta eccome.
Se poi Elliott sol perchè è il proprietario del milan vuol farci ciò che vuole allora è un altro discorso.......


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, il progetto milan andrebbe chiamato per nome e cognome.
> Altro che programmazione, fpf, vincoli, capacità, buona gestione.
> La proprietà conta, conta eccome.
> Se poi Elliott sol perchè è il proprietario del milan vuol farci ciò che vuole allora è un altro discorso.......




Un club di calcio in mano ad un fondo speculativo non va mai a finire bene, di solito club così grandi non finiscono in giri così sporchi.
Possono anche cominciare un progetto di 3-4 anni ma saranno comunque 3-4 anni di vuoto cosmico e di poca solidità, come se il mantenimento passivo del club valesse esso stesso la "rinascita" tecnica del club, lo ha già scritto in modo chiaro [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] sopra. Non ha senso, puoi farlo col Chievo, non col Milan, non so però fino a che punto potrà fargli comodo avere un asset potenzialmente così forte reso debole per puro egoismo e pura malafede.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un club di calcio in mano ad un fondo speculativo non va mai a finire bene, di solito club così grandi non finiscono in giri così sporchi.
> Possono anche cominciare un progetto di 3-4 anni ma saranno comunque 3-4 anni di vuoto cosmico e di poca solidità, come se il mantenimento passivo del club valesse esso stesso la "rinascita" tecnica del club, lo ha già scritto in modo chiaro [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] sopra. Non ha senso, puoi farlo col Chievo, non col Milan, non so però fino a che punto potrà fargli comodo avere un asset potenzialmente così forte reso debole per puro egoismo e pura malafede.



Due potrebbero essere le spiegazioni :
-distruzione mirata;
-affari sporchi. Il calcio è perfetto per certi giri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, il progetto milan andrebbe chiamato per nome e cognome.
> Altro che programmazione, fpf, vincoli, capacità, buona gestione.
> La proprietà conta, conta eccome.
> Se poi Elliott sol perchè è il proprietario del milan vuol farci ciò che vuole allora è un altro discorso.......



Ma è ovvio, fratello.

Solo degli ingenui possono pensare che la proprietà non conti. La UEFA stessa ha voluto lasciare un margine alle proprietà per fare la differenza a livello anche economico, dando la possibilità di immettere capitali personali nel club fino all’equivalente del 30% massimo del fatturato del club medesimo.

A noi è toccata una “”””””””””””proprietà””””””””””””” che non intende avvalersi di questa facoltà concessa dalla UEFA, purtroppo. Ed è un problema, perché la rinascita così diventa esponenzialmente più complicata (per usare un eufemismo da mondiale del medesimo).

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso (sempre perché sono in vena di eufemismi) è leggere tifosi che sono d’accordo con l’autofinanziamento totale e ritengono che basti una dirigenza competente, quanto servono, in realtà, sia i soldi freschi che la competenza, sono due condizioni, entrambe, necessarie. 

Se si vuole tornare al successo, beninteso.

Dire che basti solo la competenza è come dire che in una gara automobilistica se hai un pilota bravo puoi anche dargli un’auto da 400 cv in meno rispetto alla concorrenza che tanto vincerà comunque.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Un club di calcio in mano ad un fondo speculativo non va mai a finire bene, di solito club così grandi non finiscono in giri così sporchi.
> Possono anche cominciare un progetto di 3-4 anni ma saranno comunque 3-4 anni di vuoto cosmico e di poca solidità, come se il mantenimento passivo del club valesse esso stesso la "rinascita" tecnica del club, lo ha già scritto in modo chiaro [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] sopra. Non ha senso, puoi farlo col Chievo, non col Milan, non so però fino a che punto potrà fargli comodo avere un asset potenzialmente così forte reso debole per puro egoismo e pura malafede.



Infatti il Milan è dal lontanissimo 2007 che galleggia come un pezzo di merrda nel vater.

Fatta eccezione per la compagna acquisti estiva del 2010, in piena campagna elettorale, sono 13 anni che veniamo “tenuti in vita”, a galleggiare per l’appunto.

Il Giannino nacque la notte di Atene.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2020)

essendo il titolo lungo è troncato a "Rosso" pertanto credevo che si riferisse all'imprenditore...ho detto vai riparte la giostra della cordata Rosso Briatore ecc


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Luglio 2020)

Io dico solo che una proprietà davvero ambiziosa al livello sportivo fa di tutto, DI TUTTO per cercare di innalzare il livello della squadra che rappresenta. Eliott invece pretende di fare di uno dei club più grandi che il calcio abbia mai visto una squadra vivaio con cui vivacchiare in attesa dello stadio...
Io non lo so se ci comprerà Arnault, Gates o Doris però una cosa la so. Il Milan merita un proprietario all' altezza del suo blasone e non un fondo speculativo che vuole farci diventare il nuovo Ajax.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che una proprietà davvero ambiziosa al livello sportivo fa di tutto, DI TUTTO per cercare di innalzare il livello della squadra che rappresenta. Eliott invece pretende di fare di uno dei club più grandi che il calcio abbia mai visto una squadra vivaio con cui vivacchiare in attesa dello stadio...
> Io non lo so se ci comprerà Arnault, Gates o Doris però una cosa la so. Il Milan merita un proprietario all' altezza del suo blasone e non un fondo speculativo che vuole farci diventare il nuovo Ajax.



Aggiungici pure che non sappiamo dentro al fondo chi ci sguazza e chi muove e sposta soldi a suo piacimento.
Tutto fatto per capirci una mazza.
Abbiamo capito una mazza della cessione e del cinese scemo, capiamo una mazza ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che una proprietà davvero ambiziosa al livello sportivo fa di tutto, DI TUTTO per cercare di innalzare il livello della squadra che rappresenta. Eliott invece pretende di fare di uno dei club più grandi che il calcio abbia mai visto una squadra vivaio con cui vivacchiare in attesa dello stadio...
> Io non lo so se ci comprerà Arnault, Gates o Doris però una cosa la so. Il Milan merita un proprietario all' altezza del suo blasone e non un fondo speculativo che vuole farci diventare il nuovo Ajax.



Il tuo post andrebbe messo in homepage.


Hai detto bene, il Milan MERITA una proprietà diversa. Rabbi Singer è roba da Fiorentina, da squadre che galleggiano da sempre. Il Milan MERITA altro.

Altra cosa ineccepibile, contro la quale non ci sono supercazzole che tengano, è quando scrivi che “ una proprietà davvero ambiziosa al livello sportivo fa di tutto, DI TUTTO per cercare di innalzare il livello della squadra che rappresenta.“


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio, fratello.
> 
> Solo degli ingenui possono pensare che la proprietà non conti. La UEFA stessa ha voluto lasciare un margine alle proprietà per fare la differenza a livello anche economico, dando la possibilità di immettere capitali personali nel club fino all’equivalente del 30% massimo del fatturato del club medesimo.
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo con te, penso che la malagestione del post Atene fosse una specie di prepensionamento sportivo ben goduto dai malefici, Berlusconi non solo si fece da parte usando il Milan per soli scopi elettorali ma diede pure in regalo il Milan al fido Ad che dopo Atene si era meritato chiaramente di aver tra le mani il giocattolino pur senza avere le risorse adeguate per il mantenimento del club ai più alti livelli, questo perché non aveva più senso investire e il Milan si sarebbe venduto tranquillamente solo attraverso il suo blasone anche se in una Serie A già in declino perentorio (nota di margine Berlusconi si fidava pochissimo di Galliani dal punto di visto del mercato e infatti portarono avanti e presero esclusivamente figurine o minestre riscaldate).
La cessione fake però l'hanno preparata per bene, ci hanno messo anni, hanno illuso i tifosi per bene in modo da ingigantire quello che poi è stato il passaggio del Milan ad un fondo speculativo attraverso terzi, cioè i cinesi tutti stupidi e tutti uguali, 2 anni e mezzo da dicembre 2014 ad aprile 2017, 2 anni di nulla, per riuscire a lavare un po' di soldi e mettere il Milan nelle mani di un fondo di strozzini intenzionato a non investire 1€ se non per ripianare perdite create da investimenti sbagliati soprattutto nella gestione della guida tecnica e dirigenziale del club.
E qui c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che questi vogliano il bene di una squadra di calcio, squadra di calcio tenuta in piedi solamente per una futura rivendita che si basa sulla costruzione del nuovo stadio e non certo sul ritorno a certi livelli in tempo brevi. L'apoteosi del nulla e di come non si dovrebbe gestire un club di calcio, cioè tramite autofinanziamento, sponsor deboli, sponsor che scappano, risultati ridicoli e comunicazione/chiarezza nei confronti dei tifosi pari a 0.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te, penso che la malagestione del post Atene fosse una specie di prepensionamento sportivo ben goduto dai malefici, Berlusconi non solo si fece da parte usando il Milan per soli scopi elettorali ma diede pure in regalo il Milan al fido Ad che dopo Atene si era meritato chiaramente di aver tra le mani il giocattolino pur senza avere le risorse adeguate per il mantenimento del club ai più alti livelli, questo perché non aveva più senso investire e il Milan si sarebbe venduto tranquillamente solo attraverso il suo blasone anche se in una Serie A già in declino perentorio (nota di margine Berlusconi si fidava pochissimo di Galliani dal punto di visto del mercato e infatti portarono avanti e presero esclusivamente figurine o minestre riscaldate).
> La cessione fake però l'hanno preparata per bene, ci hanno messo anni, hanno illuso i tifosi per bene in modo da ingigantire quello che poi è stato il passaggio del Milan ad un fondo speculativo attraverso terzi, cioè i cinesi tutti stupidi e tutti uguali, 2 anni e mezzo da dicembre 2014 ad aprile 2017, 2 anni di nulla, per riuscire a lavare un po' di soldi e mettere il Milan nelle mani di un fondo di strozzini intenzionato a non investire 1€ se non per ripianare perdite create da investimenti sbagliati soprattutto nella gestione della guida tecnica e dirigenziale del club.
> E qui c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che questi vogliano il bene di una squadra di calcio, squadra di calcio tenuta in piedi solamente per una futura rivendita che si basa sulla costruzione del nuovo stadio e non certo sul ritorno a certi livelli in tempo brevi. L'apoteosi del nulla e di come non si dovrebbe gestire un club di calcio, cioè tramite autofinanziamento, sponsor deboli, sponsor che scappano, risultati ridicoli e comunicazione/chiarezza nei confronti dei tifosi pari a 0.



Da incorniciare.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aggiungici pure che non sappiamo dentro al fondo chi ci sguazza e chi muove e sposta soldi a suo piacimento.
> Tutto fatto per capirci una mazza.
> Abbiamo capito una mazza della cessione e del cinese scemo, capiamo una mazza ora.



Esatto. Credo che,al di là di tutto, il tifoso si sentirebbe rassicurato dall' avere un proprietario che ci mette la faccia invece di un AD incapace pagato profumatamente per fare idiozie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Aggiungo solo una cosa riguardo a questo 



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> una proprietà davvero ambiziosa al livello sportivo fa di tutto, DI TUTTO per cercare di innalzare il livello della squadra che rappresenta.



Cosa pensereste di una scuderia di F1 che pensasse che sia sufficiente prendere un grande pilota che poi anche se gli dai in mano una vettura che ha 300 cv meno degli altri vince lo stesso?

Che sono dei pirla, giusto? Invece alcuni sono misteriosamente convinti che nonostante la UEFA permetta iniezioni di capitali nel bilancio (entro i limiti già detti) vada bene non avvalersi di tale possibilità, e che basti una dirigenza capace. Un po’ come il discorso fatto sopra sulla F1.

Brutta cosa la mediocrizzazione.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo solo una cosa riguardo a questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma infatti non si sono mai viste grandi squadre vincere senza management capaci e danaro. Le due cose non sono alternative ma complementari. Se poi si pensa solo a ridurre i costi, a tagliare gli ingaggi, a considerare il materiale tecnico non in funzione della competizione agonistica ma solo del bilancio allora è meglio prenderci Moggi altro che Rangnick. Ovviamente con la Gea al seguito, i suoi contatti con il mondo arbitrale e i suoi metodi poco " ortodossi". Così facendo però non saremmo chi siamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non si sono mai viste grandi squadre vincere senza management capaci e danaro. Le due cose non sono alternative ma complementari. Se poi si pensa solo a ridurre i costi, a tagliare gli ingaggi, a considerare il materiale tecnico non in funzione della competizione agonistica ma solo del bilancio allora è meglio prenderci Moggi altro che Rangnick. Ovviamente con la Gea al seguito, i suoi contatti con il mondo arbitrale e i suoi metodi poco " ortodossi". Così facendo però non saremmo chi siamo.



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo solo una cosa riguardo a questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' la situazione attuale del mondo del calcio che ha fatto 'rimbambire' ( in senso simpatico, si intende) un pò troppi tifosi.
Io credo che un gioco basato su una palla che rotola e 22 ragazzi che la rincorrono resta un gioco e ,come tale, un sistema a perdere.
Che poi sia stato trasformato in business da qualche mascalzone non è la prova di come le cose possano essere fatte per bene, semmai è la prova che dove girano soldi girano mascalzoni.
Leggo spesso che sarebbe fantastico avere un club che cammina da solo , magari in mano ai tifosi perchè una proprietà addirittura non serve(questa poi??!!) , vedi il bayern monaco.
Ok, tutto molto bello ma vogliamo pure dire come avviene la ripartizione dei diritti tv in certi campionati( liga e bundes) e come siano stati distrutti competizione e sport?
Il bayern cammina da solo perchè si mangia la fetta più grossa dei proventi e gli altri stanno li solo a guardare, la partecipazione sistematica alla champions fa il resto.
Ma proviamo a immaginare se per un anno il bayern in champions non ci arrivasse.
Chi risanerebbe il clamoroso buco nel bilancio? I tifosi??
Ecco, il bayern è una macchina perfetta perchè ormai il motore è avviato e gli incassi sono e saranno sempre gli stessi ma alla base vi è sempre un'ingiustizia di fondo.
La ripartizione dei diritti televisivi ha creato un solco, il fpf ha cristallizzato tale solco.
E' questo lo sport che vogliamo?
Sarebbe questo lo sport capace di autofinanziarsi??
Io vedo solo un sistema mafioso dove chi è grande gode dello status quo di grande e chi è piccolo sta al suo posto in attesa delle briciole.
In tanti mi dicono che parlo cosi sol perchè il milan oggi non è il milan perchè se il milan fosse al livello della juve sarei felice e appagato.
Non è cosi, io credo che alla lunga anche di milan-barca anzichè di milan-real ci si stufa se non vi il fattore sorpresa, fantasia, ricambio.
Il calcio è fatto di cicli e chi ha capacità è giusto che possa poter sopperire alla mancanza di risorse , come chi ha le risorse deve aver la possibilità di poter investire.
Questo modo di fare calcio invece ha ucciso le favole e la fantasia perchè parte sempre da un sistema mafioso dentro la lega.
Tempo fa non ricordo se te o un altro utente pubblicò l'albo dei vincitori nei maggiori campionati europei negli ultimi anni : in quel post c'era la spiegazione a tutto ciò che sto scrivendo.
In troppi sono bravi a parlare di fair play ma io di fair play ne vedo poco.
Se il bayern non ha una proprietà che immette soldi ma pretende di mantenere lo status quo mangiandosi la fetta più grande dei diritti tv io ci vedo una gestione simile a quella di moggi-giraudo-bettega quando allestivano 'il sistema' per far camminare l'azienda a costo zero.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Luglio 2020)

Ah, un invito a quei tifosi competenti e sinceri che pensano che Eliott stia operando bene con il Milan. Chiedetevi seriamente in cuor vostro se stia facendo tutto quello che è nelle sue possibilità per riportare il Milan nel Gotha del calcio o piuttosto non si stia comportando da speculatore quale è,violentandone la storia e umiliandone i tifosi quando ci dicono che dobbiamo ripartire dal basso con le giovani scommesse di belle speranze.
Io, che avevo concesso loro il beneficio del dubbio, l' ho fatto.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2020)

Solo con uno sceicco il Milan potrà ritornare ai fasti di un tempo! Sempre detto e continuerò a ribadirlo. Mi fa piacere comunque che molta gente si sia svegliata sul bluff Elliott. Ai tempi venivo attaccato quando dicevo che non sarebbe cambiato nulla.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Solo con uno sceicco il Milan potrà ritornare ai fasti di un tempo! Sempre detto e continuerò a ribadirlo. Mi fa piacere comunque che molta gente si sia svegliata sul bluff Elliott. Ai tempi venivo attaccato quando dicevo che non sarebbe cambiato nulla.



Ti ricordi le discussioni a non finire su Elliott?

E questi sono potenti, e questi hanno inginocchiato interi paesi, e di qui, e di là ... Se non ricordo male il mio primo post in assoluto nel forum fu proprio sull'argomento cessione, a quei tempi c'era anche l'incognita Commisso/Riccketti.

Cambiato un accidente. Anzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi le discussioni a non finire su Elliott?
> 
> E questi sono potenti, e questi hanno inginocchiato interi paesi, e di qui, e di là ... Se non ricordo male il mio primo post in assoluto nel forum fu proprio sull'argomento cessione, a quei tempi c'era anche l'incognita Commisso/Riccketti.
> 
> Cambiato un accidente. Anzi.



Chi se lo dimentica, stessa storia dei cinefake, i tombini, i soldi a spezzoni,, il mistero su chi fosse Mr lì ecc ecc. Purtroppo noi milanisti ne abbiamo viste di ogni.


----------



## sette (2 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Solo con uno sceicco il Milan potrà ritornare ai fasti di un tempo! Sempre detto e continuerò a ribadirlo. Mi fa piacere comunque che molta gente si sia svegliata sul bluff Elliott. Ai tempi venivo attaccato quando dicevo che non sarebbe cambiato nulla.



sceicco? mah, diciamo in generale servirebbe un proprietario coinvolto, ricco sfondato, ben identificabile (non un altro yogurt lee) e con una reputazione normale, poi, per come la vedo io, meglio se non è musulmano


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chi se lo dimentica, stessa storia dei cinefake, i tombini, i soldi a spezzoni,, il mistero su chi fosse Mr lì ecc ecc. Purtroppo noi milanisti ne abbiamo viste di ogni.



piu che altro c'è gente che festeggiava a notizie del tipo "gli stipendi sono arrivati regolarmente"...e con fierezza scrivevano "vistooo??"

roba da matti.....


----------



## nybreath (2 Luglio 2020)

sempre stato dell idea che elliott venderà, ma non prima di aver fatto una gestione economica e messo al sicuro lo stadio, siamo ancora molto lontani


----------

